# Thermostat issue on baseboard heater



## papason (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi. First post I just found this site.
I have a baseboard heater that keeps ruining the thermostat.  The  whole story.

The origianal was old, came witht the house, and at one point the heater just ran full on.
I replaced the stat and seems like it worked for a short time. I replaced stat and heater (both used but in good shape and known to work) It went well for maybe a week and then full on again.

So something is not right. It seems like I played witht the wires (not sure cause I have been on this for a long time and last winter I just quit using it) and connected them both ways.

Any Ideas would be very much appreachiated.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Papason:
It may be possible that your heater is 220v and the thermostats are rated for 115v.
Glenn


----------



## Kashka (Nov 27, 2007)

Is your thermostat and mechanical or electronic thermostat?

If it is electroninc it requires a ground or neutral.

If you replaced both the heater and the stat I'm thinking that the problem is the wires; provided of course that both devices are operating on the correct and same power.


----------



## papason (Nov 27, 2007)

They are 220/240V heaters.  the stats I used came from those removed from the house after installing a heat pump. 
I might have just assumed they had 220 stats on them.  If they are not 220 stats then there must be a way to use a 115 on a 220. I am not aware of how to do that. Is it possible? I find goofy things in this house. It was owned by an electrician, and he wired things strange and usualy sloppy.

The stats have no ground wire. The heater is grounded.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Papason:
Believe it or not a single pole stat on one leg will turn the heater off, but it won't last long. Just make sure your stats are double pole (opening both legs of the 220.
Glenn


----------



## Kashka (Nov 28, 2007)

Glenn is correct. With that voltage you will need a double pole stat.

Let me know how it worksk out.

Thanks.


----------



## papason (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok it is a 220/240 thermostat. because I could not think of anything else I swithced the wires. got a little heat. 
So just what could make all the stats not shut off?
One hot wire goes to the stat. one goes to the bottom of the heater. two are factory crimped. the red wire out of the stat then connects. Maybe I will see about putting on a pic. would that help? will this forum accept pics?

Any way does somebody have a direction for me?
Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, pictures are a definite help; they make it so much plainer. Use the 'Go Advanced' below the 'quick reply' window to post pictures then click on the mountains.
Glenn


----------

